# Super Deluxe Sunday



## mcmfw2 (Sep 25, 2016)

Lets see some Supers....  Here is a Coppertone Nov 64 & in the fore front a sky blue Dec 64


----------



## vastingray (Sep 25, 2016)

heres  2 64s and a 65


----------



## NickM (Sep 25, 2016)

Wow!  And here I am with half a super deluxe and happy lol.  Beautiful bikes you two!   That copper is my absolute favorite


----------



## NickM (Sep 25, 2016)

January of 65


----------



## vastingray (Sep 25, 2016)

I've  got a seat for that bike if you need one


----------



## mcmfw2 (Sep 26, 2016)

Those are some killer Super D's and it's great to see the full color spectrum...


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Oct 6, 2016)

WOW!! I don't have a Super Deluxe in my collection because all of the nice ones are taken.


----------



## Darthvader (Oct 6, 2016)

I want one of those please.


----------



## kstarkusa (Oct 6, 2016)

Here's my early sept 64 super deluxe sorry for the crappy pic it's my only pic at the moment


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2016)

Cleaned the rims on the new 64. They came out nice. Saturday I plan on cleaning everything but the paint


----------



## mrg (Oct 20, 2016)

Man, I didn't think it was Sunday yet, the weekend's over before it started!


----------



## mrg (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 24, 2016)

here is a bunch of bikes my good budy  jungle terry had, hes sell out he said he had a lot more at home . not in to thees but he had a lot of mint bikes!!!!!!! he was vending at memory lane


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 24, 2016)

here is a bunch of bikes my good budy  jungle terry had, hes sell out he said he had a lot more at home . not in to thees but he had a lot of mint bikes!!!!!!! he was vending at memory lane


----------



## mrg (Oct 24, 2016)

No Schwinn's


----------



## NickM (Oct 24, 2016)

MRG, I want that seat haha  on your other SD, looks nice

Sweet bike!


----------



## mrg (Oct 30, 2016)

Had to break out the back up purple Super Deluxe this week when I took my bus to a car show, still need some detailing and a better or repainted chain guard


----------



## Intense One (Oct 30, 2016)

mcmfw2 said:


> Lets see some Supers....  Here is a Coppertone Nov 64 & in the fore front a sky blue Dec 64 View attachment 363153
> 
> View attachment 363154



Holy mackerel.....I'm seeing a lot of blue........beautiful blue!


----------



## NickM (Oct 30, 2016)

Fully taken apart and detailed


----------

